# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  MBG Installer 6 - ستاپ ساز فارسی ایرانی

## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت تمامی کاربران برنامه نویس...
باز دباره نسخه ای از برنامه ستاپ ساز *MBG Installer* آماده کردم که بعد از کلی زحمت و دردسر تونستم آمادش کنم و بیام و برای کاربران گل برنامه نویس قرارش بدم
این نسخه از برنامه یک نسخه ی پیشرفته است که قول میدم نمونه ی ایرانی که کلا نداره تو نمونه های خارجی هم اگه خدا بخواد حرفی واسه گفتن داره....
تو این نسخه طراحی ستاپ بسیار انعطاف پذیر تر از نسخه ی قبل شده است به طوری که کاربر با چند کلیک میتونه ستاپ بسیار پیشرفته ای طراحی کنه...
تو بخش طراحی فرم ها این انعطاف پذیری کاملا مشخص میشه. طوری که شما میتونید *هر کنترلی که 12 نوع کنترل میشه را روی فرم ها پیاده سازی کنید* در این حین برنامه به یک *Object Inspector* مجهز شده که مشخصات کنترل انتخاب شده را نمایش میدهد و میتونید با تغییر مشخصات کنترل مورد نظر رو به هر صوتی دربیارین
اینم جای گفتن داره که علاوه بر مشخصات ذکر شده برنامه داری رویداد* OnClick* برای کنترل های یاد شده میباشد ضمنا رویداد *FormCreate , FormClose* نیز برای فرم ها در نظر گرفته شده است. و*برنامه مجز به یک اسکریپت ادیتور میباشد* که کاربر میتونه در صورت لزوم کنترلی ایجاد کنید و برای آن کنترل کد نویسی کند
*زبانی که برای کد نویسی به کار رفته زبان دلفی میباشد* و تقریبا میتونید تمام دستورات استاندارد کد نویسی دلفی رو در این برنامه انجام بدید
این نسخه از ستاپ ساز به راحتی از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی میکند و شما میتونید ستاپ های به زبان شیرین فارسی طراحی کنید *ضمنا در نصب و ساخت پوشه هایی با اسم های فارسی هیچ مشگلی ندارد یعنی هر فایلی حتی با اسم فارسی رو به راحتی نصب میکنه*
ضمنا کد ستاپ *(به زبان دلفی*) در برنامه موجود هست که کاربران میتونن با ویرایش ان ستاپ های توسعه یافته ای بسازن....
این برنامه هم *مجهز به فشرده ساز* هست - ستاپ های فشرده شده تولید میکنه - و هم *دارای قابلیت پارت پارت ساخت ستاپ است* که برای رایت کردن ستاپ بر روی چند سی دی یا دی وی دی مناسب هست - هم میتونه ستاپ تکی بسازه هم پارت پارت- 
قابلیت های هم مثل آیکون انتخابی و پسورد گذاری و یا تمام صفحه هم از قابلیت هایی هست که در نسخه قبل وجود داشت - ضمنا بازم بگم *ستاپ این برنامه سورس باز هست* در صورتی که دوستان بتونن کمک کنن تا بهتر طراحیش کنیم ممنون میشم -
بنده* این نسخه از برنامه رو که گذاشتم نسخه Beta هست و بیشتر برای نظر پرسی از کاربران و عیب یابی برنامه قرار داده شده...
در صورتی که در برنامه باگ و یا موردی دیدن که به نظرتون افزودن و یا حذف کردن اون مورد به برنامه کمک میکنه حتما بگن تا بتونیم یک برنامه ستاپ ساز ایرانی رو با کیفیت بالا طراحی کنیم*
ستاپ این برنامه هم با خود MBG installer ساخته شده
چند عکس از محیط برنامه




*برای دانلود MBG Installer 6 اینجا کلیک کنید - با تشکر*

----------


## Mostafa.sodani

خدمت شما دوس گرامی سلام دارم
بنده یه نظر دارم و یه پیشنهاد
به نظر شخص من اگه فرم اصلی برنامه با فرم های بقیه یکجا باشن خیلی بهتره و پیشنهادم اینه که برای ایجاد کانکشن برای برنامه هایی که با پایگاه داده کار می کنن یه فکری بکنید 
با تشکر

----------


## kiadata

سلام دوست عزیزم لینکتون خطا میده لطفا دوباره لینک دانلود و بزارین سپاسگذارم. :تشویق:

----------


## majidbestgame

> سلام دوست عزیزم لینکتون خطا میده لطفا دوباره لینک دانلود و بزارین سپاسگذارم.


سلام لینک دانلود اصلاح شد
http://cloob-tools.ir/cloob-tools-so...l-version.html

----------


## Mehdi_FT

سلام 

من نتونستم فونت های مورد نظر خودم را جهت ایجاد Setup به برنامه اضافه کنم. منظورم اینه که پوشه فونت Windows نداره می خوام بدونم این امکان برنامه شما داره یا اینکه من اشتباه می کنم

با تشکر

----------


## noshin2008

سلام دوست عزیز
نرم افزار شما توی ویندوز 7 نسخه 64 بیت عمل نمیکنه موقع نصب
مسیر دیفالت ک اصلا نصب نمیشه ! ( اجازه نصب نمیده )
تغییر مسیر هم ک میدیم نصب نمیشه . خطا میزنه

----------

